

Why Facebook Apps require disabling HTTPS? - phwd
http://webapps.stackexchange.com/q/26391/40

======
Bxstraz
Apps are hosted on other servers. So if it is not using HTTPS (to get the app
page hosted on another server), it cannot load the content over HTTPS that
Facebook is using _at the moment_.

Switching Facebook to HTTP solves this problem. Because why use HTTPS with
Facebook? It's not necessary.

Also, the deadline was October 1, 2011 (last year).

~~~
VikingCoder
I think HTTPS is entirely necessary for services like Facebook. My friends
share information with me privately. Without HTTPS, any intermediary or
snooper could trivially see that information.

Out of curiosity, which services do you think are better candidates for HTTPS.

